# Wild Camping & Dogging Car Parks



## QFour (May 27, 2015)

We were out in Derbyshire over the weekend and had decided to overnight in the Goyt Valley. Really nice spot. Arrived and a couple of shady characters sitting in a blacked out windowed BMW. SWMBO took one look and decided they were TROUBLE just sitting waiting. So we didn't stop and found a CL site instead.

So today SWMBO goes looking at Car Parks and finishes up on a Dogging Website. Loads of car parks listed and some we have stayed in overnight. We have heard cars and car horns in the Goyt Valley before but this has really put her off.

Perhaps we should check the POI file against known dogging sites ....

..


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 27, 2015)

Many of the poi's are also dogging places but usually only at weekends, the odd times we have ended up on a dogging site we just close the blinds and leave them to it, all goes quiet about midnight but they have never caused us any problems


----------



## trevskoda (May 27, 2015)

why not paint your van to look like a police van and the doggers will be of like a scalded cat.:lol-053::lol-049::lol-053::lol-049::idea:


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2015)

Doggers aren't he Devil's spawn.

Park up out of the way and shut the blinds you'll be fine. Should anyone knock just politely decline - word will get around. Unless of course SWMBO wants the night of her life lol.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 27, 2015)

Don't really care about doggers as long as they are kept on a lead and muzzled. :have fun:


----------



## Fazerloz (May 27, 2015)

Everybody should have a hobby.


----------



## pheasantplucker (May 28, 2015)

User1 said:


> We were out in Derbyshire over the weekend and had decided to overnight in the Goyt Valley. Really nice spot. Arrived and a couple of shady characters sitting in a blacked out windowed BMW. SWMBO took one look and decided they were TROUBLE just sitting waiting. So we didn't stop and found a CL site instead.
> 
> So today SWMBO goes looking at Car Parks and finishes up on a Dogging Website. Loads of car parks listed and some we have stayed in overnight. We have heard cars and car horns in the Goyt Valley before but this has really put her off.
> 
> ...



Dogging, with blacked out windows? Really?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 28, 2015)

pheasantplucker said:


> Dogging, with blacked out windows? Really?



Maybe they were shy doggers


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (May 28, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Maybe they were shy doggers



Shoggers?


----------



## izwozral (May 28, 2015)

I stayed in the Oadby poi car park last Friday, couple in a car turned up, within no time at all, the back seats were dropped, inside light turned off & they got to it. Couple of minutes later Range Rover turned up & the couple were undressing each other with the lights on. They ducked down to do the business, first couple get out & stood watching them then the first guy got involved with the second woman.:tongue:

Code of conduct methinks is: lights off then it's private, lights on then anyone can join in?

Me? I stayed in MH observing through rear window just in case a headless horseman should appear or something like that.:angel:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 28, 2015)

Smwmbo?  Wtf does that mean?  Lol


----------



## Sky (May 28, 2015)

She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## bongovanman (May 28, 2015)

anyone selling a dog lol


----------



## mossypossy (May 28, 2015)

Stayed in a car park in Suffolk and all I saw were dozens of dog walkers:dog:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 28, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I stayed in the Oadby poi car park last Friday, couple in a car turned up, within no time at all, the back seats were dropped, inside light turned off & they got to it. Couple of minutes later Range Rover turned up & the couple were undressing each other with the lights on. They ducked down to do the business, first couple get out & stood watching them then the first guy got involved with the second woman.:tongue:
> 
> Code of conduct methinks is: lights off then it's private, lights on then anyone can join in?
> 
> Me? I stayed in MH observing through rear window just in case a headless horseman should appear or something like that.:angel:



But did you have your lights on or off?


----------



## Beemer (May 28, 2015)

I can't sleep with a light on.


----------



## izwozral (May 28, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> But did you have your lights on or off?




Off, I was being a stealth voyeur:ninja:


----------



## jagmanx (May 28, 2015)

*Replace*



dr dave said:


> Shoggers?



The O with an A


----------



## Byronic (May 28, 2015)

While travelling through France out of season I often stop overnight at truck stops/rest areas, if located near a city or large town they are invariably used as gay dogging sites. 
Ok by me, they get on with their cruising (always single hommes) etc. which (hopefully) keeps the crims away, and I get a good kip. Never use unlit toilets I will admit, mugger or bug-er I prefer to avoid both!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 28, 2015)

Sky said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed



Cheers sky


----------



## trevskoda (May 28, 2015)

maybe a list of these doging sites in the poi list might help,of course to avoid i must stress.:scared::rabbit::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## runnach (May 28, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> maybe a list of these doging sites in the poi list might help,of course to avoid i must stress.:scared::rabbit::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



great minds think alike Trev I was thinking hey up some bright sparksk is adding to the pOI's along with where to find council pop. 

Channa


----------



## mossypossy (May 28, 2015)

channa said:


> great minds think alike Trev I was thinking hey up some bright sparksk is adding to the pOI's along with where to find council pop.
> 
> Channa




I already posted this a while back

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ogging/dogging-locations-england.html#england


----------



## runnach (May 28, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> I already posted this a while back
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ogging/dogging-locations-england.html#england



Our Admins do a better job, Cusworth Hall hasnt been a dogging venue for at least 4 years !!! ...Not that I frequented but lived very close. The council put in cameras , cut back on vegetation and those sleeping policeman with spikes 

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 28, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> I already posted this a while back
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ogging/dogging-locations-england.html#england




Just had a look at the link and the pervs are at it on Hurst Grange park near me   :scared:


----------



## Annsman (May 28, 2015)

Crikey I lead a very sheltered life!  Dogging sites! Gay pick up points! Cars with blacked out windows! Here's me using the van to visit places to see culture and stuff and all the time I could be having fun!  Is there a windscreen sticker I need? Or a special sticker for the rear bumper?  :lol-053:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 28, 2015)

Byronic said:


> While travelling through France out of season I often stop overnight at truck stops/rest areas, if located near a city or large town they are invariably used as gay dogging sites.
> Ok by me, they get on with their cruising (always single hommes) etc. which (hopefully) keeps the crims away, and I get a good kip. Never use unlit toilets I will admit, mugger or bug-er I prefer to avoid both!



Is it still called dogging in France ? Or is it called frogging


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 28, 2015)

Just looked at the link too lol, I've been to a few of the places mentioned and yes there was some cars coming to and fro through the night but with my curtains shut and the TV on or me full of whiskey there's no way I would have seen or head any of the shenanigans lol


----------



## blokeonarope (May 28, 2015)

I would have to up sticks & clear off if I found myself in such a place.


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (May 28, 2015)

I must remember to pack my binoculars and night vision goggles next time.


----------



## Van the Man (May 28, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Is it still called dogging in France ? Or is it called frogging



Well the wild camping froggers are les motor hommes...


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 28, 2015)

You must not  put  these sites of special scientific interests on the POI otherwise the more adventuresome might wish to find and take part  in the games and the site might become more popular with another set of friends looking to expand their horizons


----------



## Talbot (May 28, 2015)

Spent one night at Chipping Campden in the Cotswolds last week in the WC car park above the village. Very pleasant spot and loads of dog walkers morning and night. Still daylight around 9pm a car with a young couple parked up approx 3 car widths away from us. It didn't take long for them to get down to it. She gave him a BJ went on for a good half an hour and then they drove off and another came in. Took me back a few years. Wow to be young again!!! But on a serious note, they were no trouble and we had a very quiet evening with no cars arriving after 10pm and first dog walker at 7am in the morning. Great spot if anyone's not tried it.


----------



## izwozral (May 28, 2015)

Talbot said:


> Spent one night at Chipping Campden in the Cotswolds last week in the WC car park above the village. Very pleasant spot and loads of dog walkers morning and night. Still daylight around 9pm a car with a young couple parked up approx 3 car widths away from us. It didn't take long for them to get down to it. She gave him a BJ went on for a good half an hour and then they drove off and another came in. Took me back a few years. Wow to be young again!!! But on a serious note, they were no trouble and we had a very quiet evening with no cars arriving after 10pm and first dog walker at 7am in the morning. Great spot if anyone's not tried it.



She must have been crap at it if it took half an hour.:tongue:

Doggers don't bother me at all.


----------



## antiqueman (May 28, 2015)

Talbot said:


> Spent one night at Chipping Campden in the Cotswolds last week in the WC car park above the village. Very pleasant spot and loads of dog walkers morning and night. Still daylight around 9pm a car with a young couple parked up approx 3 car widths away from us. It didn't take long for them to get down to it. She gave him a BJ went on for a good half an hour and then they drove off and another came in. Took me back a few years. Wow to be young again!!! But on a serious note, they were no trouble and we had a very quiet evening with no cars arriving after 10pm and first dog walker at 7am in the morning. Great spot if anyone's not tried it.



She needs more practise :wacko:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 28, 2015)

Talbot said:


> Spent one night at Chipping Campden in the Cotswolds last week in the WC car park above the village. Very pleasant spot and loads of dog walkers morning and night. Still daylight around 9pm a car with a young couple parked up approx 3 car widths away from us. It didn't take long for them to get down to it. She gave him a BJ went on for a good half an hour and then they drove off and another came in. Took me back a few years. Wow to be young again!!! But on a serious note, they were no trouble and we had a very quiet evening with no cars arriving after 10pm and first dog walker at 7am in the morning. Great spot if anyone's not tried it.


You are not supposed to watch and take notes or time them, I have got visions of you holding up a number 7 or an impressive 8 when they had finished


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 29, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> Don't really care about doggers as long as they are kept on a lead and muzzled. :have fun:



mmmmm bit of s&m aswell ,:tongue::sucks::have fun::have fun::have fun::have fun::shag:


----------



## flyinghigh (May 29, 2015)

How short are our memories? How many on here haven't gone to a car park for a bit of slap and tickle when we were younger?
 As long as they keep it to their selves I don't have a problem with it, I got over my homophobia after seeing two teenage girls snogging in the sixties, best of luck to them!
I am a great believer in live and let live and every one to there own:dance:


----------



## Talbot (May 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> You are not supposed to watch and take notes or time them, I have got visions of you holding up a number 7 or an impressive 8 when they had finished



Well, it was more entertaining than what was on the television that night. I was giving my wife a running commentary as the events took place. She didn't believe me until she turned round to look. I don't think the couple knew there was anyone in our motorhome as we have blacked out tinted windows. It did make me smile though LOL.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 29, 2015)

Talbot said:


> Well, it was more entertaining than what was on the television that night. I was giving my wife a running commentary as the events took place. She didn't believe me until she turned round to look. I don't think the couple knew there was anyone in our motorhome as we have blacked out tinted windows. It did make me smile though LOL.





Have you any photos  ?    :lol-049:    :lol-049:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

Talbot said:


> Still daylight around 9pm a car with a young couple parked up approx 3 car widths away from us. It didn't take long for them to get down to it. She gave him a BJ went on for a good half an hour and then they drove off and another came in. Took me back a few years. Wow to be young again!!!


I must admit that does bring back happy memories, not the sex I meant memories of still being awake after 9pmView attachment 30626


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 29, 2015)

When i was a a lad i would be in bed by 10pm every night especially at weekends    :shag:   and if i wasn`t i would go home   :sad:


----------



## Talbot (May 29, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you any photos  ?    :lol-049:    :lol-049:



No photos, just happy memories. :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

Beemer said:


> I can't sleep with a light on.



I don't think they were sleeping ....:sleep-027:


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

Talbot said:


> Spent one night at Chipping Campden in the Cotswolds last week in the WC car park above the village. Very pleasant spot and loads of dog walkers morning and night. Still daylight around 9pm a car with a young couple parked up approx 3 car widths away from us. It didn't take long for them to get down to it. She gave him* a BJ went on for a good half an hour* and then they drove off and another came in. Took me back a few years. Wow to be young again!!! But on a serious note, they were no trouble and we had a very quiet evening with no cars arriving after 10pm and first dog walker at 7am in the morning. Great spot if anyone's not tried it.





And how did you know this ???   


yet again -  you guys/gals  crack me up  laughing....  there's life in the old dogs  (and bitches)  yet !!!!!


----------



## Talbot (May 29, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> And how did you know this ???



Cos I had an elevated view from our window and also the expression on his face:lol-049::lol-049: It's just a happy memory for me nowadays. :heart: Aah to be 20 again


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 29, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> She needs more practise :wacko:



Is she looking for volunteers...:drive::raofl:


----------



## philgb (May 29, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> I already posted this a while back
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ogging/dogging-locations-england.html#england



Bloody Hell our home is 500 yards from a listed spot, always wondered why the lane gets busy at night, only lived here 10 years


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 29, 2015)

As far as I know DOGGING is actually, the watching of the acts being carried out in/ or on a car the audience giving encouragement to themselves at the same time. Most of us have done a bit in a car in a secluded place because there was  little alternative to be alone.  Not for public exhibition. 
Most DOGGING is male on male  and others turning up.   The places we select for a quiet night is also following the same criteria that they have.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Most DOGGING is male on male  and others turning up.   .


For some strange reason that doesn't sound as good as the night Talbot had


----------



## izwozral (May 29, 2015)

A few years back wife says 'lets get a cottage in Dorset for a couple of weeks', so I Googled 'cottaging in Dorset', I couldn't understand why I kept getting public toilets amongst the holiday lets. It appears to be the terminology used for seeking gay encounters in public loo's.:rolleyes2:


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

izzy  -  and thus it has been for half a decade or more...    you must have led a wonderfully sheltered life...   "lets go cottaging tonight"  means  going to a public WC for shagging....   beware cubicles with holes in the walls...... :danger:


----------



## izwozral (May 29, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> izzy  -  and thus it has been for half a decade or more...    you must have led a wonderfully sheltered life...   "lets go cottaging tonight"  means  going to a public WC for shagging....   beware cubicles with holes in the walls...... :danger:



I must have! Shagging in a smelly public loo is hardly romantic but I guess romance plays no part in it? I have heard of glory holes ..........:sucks:


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

gory  -  more like  !!!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> beware cubicles with holes in the walls...... :danger:


Izzy thought the plumber had removed a few pipes, we could get carers allowance for looking after him


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

izwozral said:


> A few years back wife says 'lets get a cottage in Dorset for a couple of weeks', so I Googled 'cottaging in Dorset', I couldn't understand why I kept getting public toilets amongst the holiday lets. It appears to be the terminology used for seeking gay encounters in public loo's.:rolleyes2:


OK, lets get this right, you Google'd 'cottaging in Dorset' and all of a sudden you get a lot of replies, you need to keep this from your Wife so you use us to throw her off the scent, did George Michael contact you?


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

tezza  ....   what CAN I say  ..  you make me smile  .....  :raofl::wacko:c:

the day you   I  and   izzy meet up...   all i  can say is get the  cake out  !!!!!!     Izzy will know what a compliment that is !!


----------



## izwozral (May 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> OK, lets get this right, you Google'd 'cottaging in Dorset' and all of a sudden you get a lot of replies, you need to keep this from your Wife so you use us to throw her off the scent, did George Michael contact you?



He was singing me a song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S9X1DfLJ7U


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

If I had known you and Izzy were both at Rutland along with campervanannie and penny13 we would have come over in the car for the day, I have already met two of you and to complete the quartet would have been special


----------



## izwozral (May 30, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> tezza  ....   what CAN I say  ..  you make me smile  .....  :raofl::wacko:c:
> 
> the day you   I  and   izzy meet up...   all i  can say is get the  cake out  !!!!!!     Izzy will know what a compliment that is !!



Intrigued now.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

izwozral said:


> He was singing me a song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S9X1DfLJ7U


Are you the one wearing the black bra or the red one?


----------



## delicagirl (May 30, 2015)

Shucks tezza   -  maybe next time...    we will meet one day    -  keep posting and making me laugh   -   bw


not telling re  underwear colour...   a lady has to have some secrets....:wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Shucks tezza   -  maybe next time...    we will meet one day    -  keep posting and making me laugh   -   bw


I have a policy when I post, if it offends anybody then don't post, you can never get this right so plan *B*, at least make people laugh


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2015)

talking of cottages.i once met a cop who's job was to lie in the loft of a gent's toilet in Bournemouth and report men for poking their todgers through the glory holes. howzat for a crap gig ?


----------



## delicagirl (May 30, 2015)

nig  -  I love a guy who says it how it is...      you do that in spades  ..    AND   you make me laugh !!!


----------



## izwozral (May 30, 2015)

It will be the last time I ever peep through a hole in the wall. Brings a whole new meaning to being cock-eyed.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

n brown said:


> talking of cottages.i once met a cop who's job was to lie in the loft of a gent's toilet in Bournemouth and report men for poking their todgers through the glory holes. howzat for a crap gig ?


I played Badminton for South Staffordshire, my Men's doubles partner was a Sergeant at Tamworth Police Station and although he never talked about his work he once mentioned a situation involving a Public Toilet where one of my Colleagues at a Soft Drinks Company I was employed by was arrested, strangely enough when I started this job as a Shift Manager my Wife met the others in the team and she pointed him out as being strange, it turned out he was as bent as an A Class reversing a Fiat Panda (trying to be PC here:lol-049 

Can I just point out there is nothing wrong with being a Fiat Panda


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2015)

every story i have about the gay community that i knew in those days   sounds too far fetched, but as a straight guy on that scene ,the humour was amazing ,dark at times, but bloody funny !


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

n brown said:


> every story i have about the gay community that i knew in those days   sounds too far fetched, but as a straight guy on that scene ,the humour was amazing ,dark at times, but bloody funny !


It doesn't sound far fetched to me because when I think about the days I lived in the past if I posted now about it you would think I was name dropping, exaggerating or just telling lies, for this reason I never post anything about my past but if I meet anyone then both me and Maggy would tell you about our past, there must be a lot of members on here who have a lot of memories, not just Bopper


----------



## izwozral (May 30, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> If I had known you and Izzy were both at Rutland along with campervanannie and penny13 we would have come over in the car for the day, I have already met two of you and to complete the quartet would have been special



ooer, a menage et quatre, now thats proper dogging


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 30, 2015)

izwozral said:


> ooer, a menage et quatre, now thats proper dogging



I know my maths isn't brilliant these days but I make that "a menage et cinq".

:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:

Edit.. Sorry I missed the "we" bit, so it should be "a menage et six". :lol-061:


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

ColinD said:


> I know my maths isn't brilliant these days but I make that "a menage et cinque".
> 
> :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



I make it a menagery!

Menagery - definition of Menagery by The Free Dictionary

(See description 1a)


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 30, 2015)

We was at the Cirque du Fer-a-Cheval the other week and no one else turned up not even a menagery.


----------



## izwozral (May 30, 2015)

ColinD said:


> I know my maths isn't brilliant these days but I make that "a menage et cinq".
> 
> :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:
> 
> Edit.. Sorry I missed the "we" bit, so it should be "a menage et six". :lol-061:



Tezza said quartet so that makes it a menage et quatre []Bad title - Wiktionary but if six want to come along, hey I wont be a complaining, more the merrier.:shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag:


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2015)

Numerically I am totally lost , :ninja: I always was lead to belive women didnt enjoy sex.. Then I had that Eureka moment. I discovered they do but just dont't enjoy shennagins with me:ninja:

Though in my new found youth at 52 the only time I feel like doing it twice is just before i have done it once ! 


I have this vision of ladies giggling and nodding in agreeemnent :dance:

Time to break out a crate of Gold label Barley wine ( liquid knicker remover ) 

A mischievous Channa 

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (May 30, 2015)

runnach said:


> Do you pour it on, or apply with a brush?



which method are you offering to do Runnach ???


----------



## izwozral (May 30, 2015)

I prefer the American method.


Quick yank & they're off.


The romantic old fool that I am.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 30, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Tezza said quartet so that makes it a menage et quatre []Bad title - Wiktionary but if six want to come along, hey I wont be a complaining, more the merrier.:shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag:



 Quote Originally Posted by tezza33 View Post
If I had known you and Izzy were both at Rutland along with campervanannie and penny13 we would have come over in the car for the day, I have already met two of you and to complete the quartet would have been special

It was a quartet until tezza33 arrived,(if he came over for the day) with I assume one other.:lol-053: And whats with the rocking beds, is Rutland a boat?  :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: 

This is getting very complicated, my brain hurts, and to cap it all, it should have  been an "a" with a squigley bit, not an "et"..:sad:


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2015)

*bit cheeky do not read if easily offended*

I am sat here blushing with me crate of Gold label Barley wine .... was taught that you apply using ones t;t;t;t...doesnt matter toungue tied I will be banned ...nuzzling young ladies is bad for you !!!  especially in the freezer isle in Sainsburys :tongue:
...

Far better off with a steak !!! 

Channa ( not channa really his pal fiddlin on his keyboard whilst the Channa is frankly just being the Chan Chan we know


:tongue::wacko: channa


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2015)

is that a miss steak. 
best is spanish solera brandy . my lads say take it to the parties they go and before you know it all the birds are naked . 
that ana couple of quids worth of spanish lidls conde noble wine is the new high. 
mind they wont let me go with them . 
must be be my good looks , charm and nice personality and the fact i,m not at all vain . 
cant do this dogging lark had to have the dog put down two years ago. ha ha .


----------



## pheasantplucker (May 30, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Is it still called dogging in France ? Or is it called frogging




Chienant??


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

ColinD said:


> Quote Originally Posted by tezza33 View Post
> If I had known you and Izzy were both at Rutland along with campervanannie and penny13 we would have come over in the car for the day, I have already met two of you and to complete the quartet would have been special
> 
> It was a quartet until tezza33 arrived,(if he came over for the day) with I assume one other.:lol-053: And whats with the rocking beds, is Rutland a boat?  :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> ...


I can assure you I don't have a squigley bit, it doesn't always want to play but when it does then stand back and take cover :danger:


----------



## phodetheus (May 31, 2015)

We had our first experience of a dogging site when on our first trip out as we were preparing to go full time.  Here is the relevant bit cut from my blog at Couldn’t wait any longer | Motorhome adventures of Gary & Ann


............. Well turned out to be a very interesting experience. The site is a forestry commission car park that has a cafe on it and seemed to be very popular with the local tradesmen and drivers.  Most of the site is not level at all but we did find a spot that was near enough.

Having walked the girls through the forest, discovered the TV reception was not very good, no wifi I could get onto, even with my booster, but I did have a good enough 3G signal, it was time to get the bed ready and settle down.

After a short while we started to realise its also very popular place after dark with “Doggers” and has lots of people hanging around in cars and flashing their lights at each other. Ann was quite worried about this but I just found it all amusing.

Ellie the oldest of the girls really proved to us at one point that we will be very safe where ever we go. Someone must have walked past the van a bit too close for her liking as she shot up and started growling in a way we have never seen before, she really meant business. This made me quite happy nothing is going to trouble us and promptly fell asleep. Ann on the other had didn’t sleep well and told me the following morning that the activities outside went on till nearly day break.

Having had a very nice breakfast and a cappuccino I got chatting just outside our van to the lad that works in the cafe who was busy picking up litter and other unsavoury used items. Turns out he is not paid to do this but does it in his break as he doesn’t want the place looking a mess and putting off visitors. It was really nice to find someone and particularly a young someone who is making an effort off his own back. He also told me they would like a lot more Motor Homes to visit as if they have enough regularly visiting it might just put a damper on the night time activities they suffer from.

To be fair none of the other users of this car park bothered us at all and as far as I could tell kept well away form us even though we were just about smack bang in the middle lol.

You can find this place here don’t be put off by the night people they really don’t bother you and its a lovely spot and worth a stop over................


----------



## izwozral (May 31, 2015)

phodetheus said:


> We had our first experience of a dogging site when on our first trip out as we were preparing to go full time.  Here is the relevant bit cut from my blog at Couldn’t wait any longer | Motorhome adventures of Gary & Ann
> 
> 
> ............. Well turned out to be a very interesting experience. The site is a forestry commission car park that has a cafe on it and seemed to be very popular with the local tradesmen and drivers.  Most of the site is not level at all but we did find a spot that was near enough.
> ...




I assumed when you said  'the girls,' it was your daughters you took for a walk, when I read 'shot up & started growling' , I thought, a very scary family.:scared:


----------



## runnach (May 31, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I assumed when you said  'the girls,' it was your daughters you took for a walk, when I read 'shot up & started growling' , I thought, a very scary family.:scared:


 I was having similar thoughts .Do you think Phil can garner a discount on group therapy ? :rolleyes2:

channa


----------



## phodetheus (May 31, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I assumed when you said  'the girls,' it was your daughters you took for a walk, when I read 'shot up & started growling' , I thought, a very scary family.:scared:



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------

